# Sheltie vs poodle



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My sister and I once rescued a Sheltie off of Craigslist because he was going to be put down for incessant barking (even though he was debarked!). We took him in until Sheltie Rescue could pick him up. Oh my, that dog was crazy. Really high strung and vocal! One of the most difficult fosters I've ever had and we only had him for a few days! Also, my sister had a friend with a Sheltie who was afraid of everything and barked a ton. After these experiences, I am not a Sheltie fan! They are really reserved and that just doesn't fit my personality. They're sure cute, though, and they often do well in obedience.

Poodles are soooo much friendlier and more outgoing. They are cheerful, happy dogs. There was a black spoo at the dog park the other day who was brand new to dog parks. His elderly mom had passed away, leaving him to younger family members. At first, the dog was a little unsure, but within 5-10 minutes, he was bouncing, running, and playing with everyone. And of course, my girl is the best dog ever. Naughty streak a mile wide, but so full of fun and love.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My M-in-Law bred them (blue merles) and I occasionally raised a litter for her in my home. VERY cute as puppies!
Nice dogs but high strung and need lots of activity as they are instinctually a herding breed, every adult that I had in my home was a 'fence runner', constantly running the fence perimeter........and looking for a way out!! LOL! Ours were sweet but wary of strangers (not bitey but avoided contact with strangers til they knew them) 
Poodles are much nicer though.....they are 'people' dogs, and much easier to train, and the best thing is that you do not have mounds of dog hair all over the house and your clothes!!! I hated the shedding of the Shelties!


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

A friend of mine has 2 shelties she shows and does well at obedience. The obvious difference to me is hair. Having a non shedding breed then going to house with shelties and coming home with hair attached. One is woofy the other isn't and is very sweet natured. 

OH had sheltie growing up which was into nipping people, he's always disliked them.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I got lucky. I did the impulse thing and got a Sheltie. She was the most amazing dog (for me). She was not excessively barky, BUT, I did spend pretty much every waking hour with her and she worked for a living. I had many, many great times with her. Actually, if I ever get around to having my own breeding thing, I plan on naming my 'kennel' after her. BTW, her best friend was my neighbor's toy poodle, proving she had excellent taste, too. I'm guessing I had the exception that proves the rule. I adored that dog.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Shelties are herding dogs. They are quiet & reserved loving sidekicks with their own, tending to pick out one person as theirs in a family.

They require a gentle tender hand so as not to break their spirit. They do well in the country where there is less going on. They will bark if left out alone, chase cars if not fenced in, & will alert with barking when newspaper is dropped off, mail is delivered, & people pass near home. Socialization is very important. 

They are very sweet dogs whom require grooming to stay ahead of profuse shedding. They are gorgeous little dogs.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

My parents had a Sheltie before I was born and about 6 of my neighbors had them...they were all big barkers. I think it's soemething the breed is pretty well known for. They're sweet dogs, but they're definitely a herding breed - active and have a lot of energy, and they do shed a lot and need frequent grooming. I have neither at the moment, but would definitely choose a poodle.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Just to point out poodles are not low energy at all. While they are non shedding their hair can be high maintenance and require regular grooming. They also can be big barkers. If you're going to compare breeds it's only fair to point out both positive and negative traits. Then decide which breed out of the two will be a better fit. Not to say poodles aren't great it was just starting to look a little one sided.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a friend with shelties and we go over for playdates all the time. My 5 month old spoo and her 6 month old sheltie get on grand. Her shelties do bark some when excited, but so does my spoo. 
I know plenty of shelties as where I learned to groom they almost all bred and showed shelties and my friend with the shelties has shelties from one of the groomers I learned to groom with (and one from another breeder I don't know). They are all pretty friendly and outgoing. (my friend is socializing a puppy from one breeder that is a bit chicken, but he's been the anomaly) Not as OMGILOVEYOUSOMUCHYOUARESOAWESOMEPLEASELOVEMEALLTHETIME like the spoo but still happy and friendly.
I don't think I'd ever own a sheltie as they just aren't my breed, but they are pretty nice pets with decent amount of exercise and properly bred. Maybe look into show lines rather than working lines where they aren't bred so much for being high herding drive.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

King Louie personally speaking I'd much prefer spending the time bonding with a poodle by grooming than I would cleaning up hair all around the house with a sheltie. I find grooming very rewarding and relaxing, housework I don't !

It is a Poodle forum of course it's going to be bias


----------



## Prue (Nov 9, 2015)

We like both breeds, well my mom is more fascinated by the dwarf poodle our instructor has. I have a big pomeranian and altough he has a double coat he barely sheds. All the dogs in our club that I pet shed like crazy and I don't like all that hair on my clothes. I have met some shelties and my clothes were full of their hair. Our cat sheds a lot more that him.

I have noticed that shelties don't like so much physical contact with their handler, whereas the poodle is so happy to be on the owner. And I like dogs that like to cuddle a lot and need a lot of contact with their owner. 

My pom is not like this and I miss that. I love him but I don't think I will have a pom again, too independant and too stubborn. I would love to have a dog that likes to please and play fetch. 

The only problems is my health problems. So I don't know If I could do as much exercise as such breeds need. I do agility with my dog and I love it(my dog not so much :/ ), I also like to go on long walks but that is not always possible because of my problems. We have a big garden so I could play fetch instead of walking. 

I have time to think about this two breeds or look at some other breeds that are more calm but still people oriented and would do OK in agility.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I see lots of shelties in agility and a few in obedience. I love their look, but would never keep one. They mostly strike me as anxious high strung dogs. They are huge barkers. In agility if the handler isn't super focused on giving information and the dog gets confused they start spinning in little circles and barking like maniacs. I have a friend who used to breed shelties. We met because she now has a miniature poodle. So my bottom line is that a sheltie breeder left them behind for a poodle means something significant. 

If you want a lovely companion who will be a joy to train and not bark incessantly while dropping hair everywhere get a poodle.


----------



## Alika (May 17, 2016)

I grew up with shelties.

My first dog was a sheltie. He was a fantastic dog. I raised him from an 8 week old puppy then trained him for conformation and agility and showed him with my local 4-H group. I had to leave him behind when I went away to college and he ended up being my mom's heart dog.

We had 2 other shelties. My sisters trained them for 4-H events. One of those sisters went on to have and train retrievers. She was on a service dog path, but now she trains for hunting trials. My other sister keeps only herding group dogs. She stays away from shelties but still enjoys the herding dogs.

My mom loved my sheltie so much that when he started to age to the point we all knew he would soon die she chose to replace him with another sheltie. That dog isn't half the dog he was, though. She's a blue merle and the poster child for everything that is wrong with the breed: very shy and barky. I think she's 2 now. Fortunately she hasn't developed fear aggression but she is scared to death of most other people and dogs.

My sheltie passed away this past summer. He would've been 18 this year, if you can believe it. He was a great dog: one in a million. But then, you can say that about many dogs from any breed.

Like everything else, you'd want to be careful and select for temperament. They are nice enough dogs. But FWIW, when it was finally time for me to get a dog as an adult I switched breeds to standard poodle. Mostly because of the shedding thing. But after living with a spoo for 3 months I can't imagine going back to shelties.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't see your second post before I hit submit since I think I was writing at the same time. If you have physical health issues that limit your activity you can make a dog even more tired with training than just walking or running. My poodles don't go on miles long hikes most days. their work is mental challenge work. You could think about training a poodle for obedience as a way to get a youngster decent exercise and that training creates excellent bonding.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Really well bred shelties are wonderful. Smart, affectionate with their owners and very handsome. They shed like CRAZY! Soft, fluffy undercoat. ALL the time, not just seasonally. You can spin the shed hair into really gorgeous yarn! 

There are lots of badly bred shelties out there. They can be very spooky fearful and shy, it's genetic. Well bred dogs are active and notice everything, but they are more brave.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think a lot of people have forgotten the origin of Shelties. They are a breed developed in a harsh climate and bred to work. I say I got lucky with mine, but honestly, she worked daily. If not out in the pasture, we did trick training and I even took her to the training field with my Dobe and we played at doing shutzhund with her because she just lived to work. She also worked weekends at a livestock sale barn and earned a paycheck. Lol
I named her Chatter assuming she'd be barky. She was actually one of the quietest dogs I've ever shared my home and bed with. A true partner in life. When she died, I desperately searched for another like her. Show people wouldn't sell to a 'ranch work' home back then and pet bred wasn't what I wanted. 
I ended up with kelpies instead. Talk about barky! Oy! 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are at all concerned about shedding *- do not -* get a Sheltie as they continually shed and the undercoat requires a ton of brushing. I trial in agility and in the 12" class Shelties often rule. They do have unique requirements, health issues, and many bark like crazy (w/ proper training it can be contained but it's going to be there in most cases. 

Poodles also require grooming but other than loosing a bit of hair (like humans) it's hardly noticeable. They do require extensive grooming unless clipped very short as the hair (not fur like Shelties) mats very quickly. They can also do extremely well in agility - but it is a case of be careful what you wish for as performance bred poodles can be over the top with energy requirements and are too smart for their own good. 

Best of luck to you - work with a quality breeder or rescue and be very clear on your requests - some performance poodles have no off switches and others excel in therapy work. A good breeder will not match you with the wrong puppy as neither the pup nor you will be happy.


----------



## Prue (Nov 9, 2015)

I most definitely would not take a performance dog. I like agility but I don't mind If my dog is not super fast my main priority is that he likes to work with me. 

I like to groom my dog and If I will ever have a poodle I would like to groom him/her myself. I like the miami clip without the pom poms on the legs, but I don't know how difficult is to learn this. 

Also how long does it take you to brush your poodle if you do it every day and the coat is 2-3 cm long?

The good thing in poodles is that they don't smell like lots of dogs..

I was also thinking about the Cavalier. I know they have a lot of health problems, but in Europe breeders have strict breeding protocols and things are improving. But I'm worried they can have a rather strong doggy odour and they can shed like crazy.. Other that that they have lovely temperaments.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Prue said:


> .
> 
> Also how long does it take you to brush your poodle if you do it every day and the coat is 2-3 cm long?
> 
> I was also thinking about the Cavalier. I know they have a lot of health problems, but in Europe breeders have strict breeding protocols and things are improving. But I'm worried they can have a rather strong doggy odour and they can shed like crazy.. Other that that they have lovely temperaments.


Maizie's coat is currently that length and it takes 10 minutes to brush every other day. 

I love CKCSs too. They are the sweetest dogs, but definitely have the shedding and odor issue.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I had a wonderful Shetland Sheep dog. Mine was smart, loyal, and very eager to please. One of the easiest dogs I ever had. I can't compare them to a poodle, as they really have different missions in life. I do have a Corgi now, herding dog, smart, big shedder like a Shetland Sheep dog.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

prue: i used to have lowchen. about the size of mini poodles. long haired dogs and do need grooming, esp. if you keep the coat long. pretty much odor free. if you're in europe, there are quite a few kennels - nordic countries, england, france, germany, into eastern europe. the american standard is slightly different from the european one, but not that much. watch for temperament. some can be barky - my two were not. story is that the little white dog in the lady with the unicorn tapestry was a lowchen.


----------



## Prue (Nov 9, 2015)

Hm lowchens.. If I remember right they are bichons.. So are they hard to housebreak? Can you tell me more about their temperament, trainability, are they cuddly, do they like strangers, exercise needs..?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

they were essentially bred as lap dogs. mine were not big cuddlers, but, some are. they are intelligent. my two were calm around strangers. the female came to me as a retired show dog and was used to being handled. the male came to me at about five months and was taught not to jump on people; he was used to standing still for little kids approaching him, though he was basically a somewhat shy dog. both dogs were very laid back indoors, a couple of nice walks a day were enough exercise. look on the internet for a site called lowchen world. many breeders from around the world are listed, as is much more info about the breed.


----------



## Prue (Nov 9, 2015)

So no matter which breeds I look I always come back to poodles and shelties. I will have to meet as much dogs of both breeds as possible to finally decide. :confused3:
Thanks again for your nice answers and sheltie stories


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Prue said:


> So no matter which breeds I look I always come back to poodles and shelties. I will have to meet as much dogs of both breeds as possible to finally decide. :confused3:
> Thanks again for your nice answers and sheltie stories


IMO the easiest decision imaginable...


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I "know" several serious obedience competitors online who moved from shelties to mini poodles. I think one reason is the barkiness. I train with a woman who has shelties and they are lovely, sweet dogs. But the barkiness is kind of legendary.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My sister has had a mini poodle, a standard poodle (that one she had to give away because she couldn't seem to house break her and she was pretty pent up. Of course, my sister didn't do enough exercise with her etc etc) And she's also had a mutt who was great and ta-da....two shelties, one of which she presently has. Both have been lovely dogs. They're friendly and affectionate with people, not particularly reserved, nice with other dogs, calm, not high strung or nervous in the least. 

Murphy, her present one doesn't bark at people or dogs or the usual things. But, get this: he barks at appliances. He has developed a behavior chain where by if she takes a glass out of the cupboard, he anticipates the ice maker dropping ice which will set him off. So, he started barking at her getting a glass out of the cupboard. Same thing with taking bread out of the bag. That means the toaster is going to pop up the toast. So, he barks and spins around whenever bread is taken out of the bag, then at any appliance that's used...microwave, ice maker, toaster, printer, you name it. I told her what she could do to subdue this behavior but she doesn't try it. What it is, is part of the herding instinct gone hay wire I think. They bark, run behind, nip ankles when they're herding and they yip, yip, yip to get the sheep moving. Well, these noises of the appliances I think are triggering this herding thing. It's like an off shoot of it. 

Anyhow, that is weird. And I like her dog very much. He's smart as a whip, great in obedience, willing, sweet, affectionate and not nervous one bit. BUT he does have _that _weirdness. And terrible skin allergies!!! OY! This dog is allergic to wool. A sheep herding dog allergic to wool? 

Nah....beautiful and as nice as he is, I'd choose a poodle in a heart beat. I love the non shedding, the smarts, the attentiveness. My babies are so affectionate and tender hearted....sensitive, so very in tune with humans, friendly to everyone. They remind me of my Doberman...how he was. (rip) So into their owners. I love my little toy poodles....just darling they are.

But we mustn't generalize with any breed too much. I know some poodles are not so outgoing as mine or are not as willing. I know some shelties are nervous and reserved, but not all are. Going to a great, reputable, researched breeder, doing plenty of _early_ socialization properly, especially with a breed that is tending to be reserved, suspicious etc and good, gentle training methods can make a big difference. Whatever you decide, good luck.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

King Louie said:


> Just to point out poodles are not low energy at all. While they are non shedding their hair can be high maintenance and require regular grooming. They also can be big barkers. If you're going to compare breeds it's only fair to point out both positive and negative traits. Then decide which breed out of the two will be a better fit. Not to say poodles aren't great it was just starting to look a little one sided.



I agree with this. Poodles can be _very_ yappy. Out of my two, my tiny one has the biggest set of lungs you ever heard. He can out sing any sheltie, I'm sure of it. lol. My big guy, Matisse does his fair share of high pitched barking but he, at least is a little more reasonable about it. :alberteinstein:

I dislike generalizations. I know, I know...all breeds tend toward certain traits that go along with what they were bred for, yada yada. BUT...they are also individuals. And they VARY. A LOT. And how they're handled and bred varies a lot and it all can play a role in the outcome.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMGILOVEYOUSOMUCHYOUARESOAWESOMEPLEASELOVEMEALLTHETIME. That is such a great word string to describe a Poodle. The Shelties I've met have been nice family dogs but too noisy for my taste.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

This thread is a bit old, but incase you are still interested in answers I wanted to reply because I have only owned two dogs in my life; A sheltie in my youth to early 20s and now a 7 month old spoo.

Shelties and poodles are both really smart, people pleasing dogs who can make great companions. The sheltie that I had for over 16 years was well bred by a breeder who goes for quality, health AND temperament. Because of this, he was not a high strung barker and did not have many of the annoying habits that shelties are famous for. I am sure this also had to do with how we raised and trained him. He did have a strong herding instinct and would be happy to round up children or geese; it didn't matter. But in his daily routines he was one of the calmest and most laid back dogs that I have ever met. 

However, as mentioned, shelties can be pretty annoying to be frank with you! In my neighborhood there are quite a few of them and most of them bark constantly. I have experienced this in most shelties that I have met. If I were to get a sheltie, I would try hard to find a line that is bred for a calmer, stable temperament, because the constant barking and the finicky nervous behavior that you find in many shelties is simply obnoxious. However, from my own anecdotal experience it does not HAVE to be like this. 

The coat of a sheltie is also a lot of upkeep in a different ways from a poodle. You have to brush that thing out all the time. I must say that our male sheltie did not shed as badly as you might think (males go through a proper molt once a year I think?) 

My poodle is also very chill (for a puppy!). I know that spoos can also be nervous or reserved and once again, this is all about finding a breeder who really takes care of selecting for temperament in addition to all of the other important traits. Also, every dog needs to be well socialized as a puppy. You can train calmness in any dog. I know that one of my spoos sister's is quite shy and finicky around all strangers and dogs, but the owner hasn't socialized her much and so that is to be expected.

All in all, I think that my Spoo is friendlier and more "open minded" than the sheltie was, and even though his coat is also a lot of work, I prefer his lack of shedding. Both of these dogs are extremely intelligent and love their owners. The spoo is less shy and has more charisma towards the general public. He also likes other dogs much more, but again I think this is an issue of training and socialization. 

I would probably not get a sheltie again, because I am too turned off by the irritating behavior of most of the shelties I see. However, that is not to say that a great breeder can't give you a great dog with a wonderful personality and that can be said for any breed. 

If you are curious about medium or miniature poodles, I can only say that in my experience (and most of what I have heard from others) these guys tend to be a bit more high strung than the spoos. My best friend has a medium poodle and since these guys are often bred for agility, he has A LOT of energy and more of a nervous personality than my big guy. So do all of his siblings.

Bottom line is that how the dog is bred has a lot to with the outcome of the personality. How you socialize the dog will have a lot to do as well. And, of course, every dog is an individual so you never know! It could be that my super calm and laid back sheltie was simply a winning lottery ticket! I sure never met another like him...


----------



## Prue (Nov 9, 2015)

I want to thank again all who posted their replies. After all the thinking I decided for a Sheltie. I found a great litter near me where both the parents have a stable temperament, not to mention how much work did the breeder put in socializing them. I got a female in my favorite colour and she has all the traits this breeds have(and she is not a skittish pup and loves all people) plus she is very affectionate. She is 4,5 months old and loves fetching. I think she is going to be a bomb in agility


----------

